# [NFS] lockd failed to monitor 192.168.0.3 (resolu)

## anonjoe

Bonjour,

Mon serveur a une partition montée via nfs sur un autre serveur.

Je n'ai pas l'impression d'avoir de soucis particuliers, excepté ces lignes redondantes dans mon 

/var/log/message

```
Nov 19 14:31:02 smb30 kernel: lockd: failed to monitor 192.168.130.3

Nov 19 14:31:02 smb30 kernel: lockd: cannot monitor 192.168.130.3
```

Sachant que 192.168.130.3 est la machine distante depuis laquelle je monte ma partitionLast edited by anonjoe on Tue Nov 20, 2007 1:21 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## anonjoe

Personne n'a donc jamais entendu parler de se problème ?

----------

## bouleetbil

Salut

http://gentoo-wiki.com/HOWTO_Share_Directories_via_NFS

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> #  If you get the error: 'lockd: cannot monitor', you may need to add your subnet to hosts.allow as described above, or you need to make sure you've started nfsmount init.d script on client side (netmount alone will not do), which should have started your rpc.statd. 

 

----------

## anonjoe

Merci ca fonctionne.

En fait rpc.statd était arrêté à cause d'un problème de droit sur le répertoire : /var/lib/nfs/statd

----------

